# Trying to find a breeder in Houston, TX??



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi,

I new here and looking to find a reputable breeder in the Houston, TX area.

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

What kind of breeder are you looking for? Working, Show? American Lines or European? What do you plan to do with the dog? Just a pet, competitive obedience, Schutzhund? I can't recommend any breeders in the Houston area (I know of several in that area, just can't recommend them) but know of some good ones in other areas of Texas if you can tell a little bit more about what you're looking for in a pup.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't have websites handy but you can google Meerhout. I also have a good friend in McAlester OK that breeds nice shepherds. It is about 8 hours from you but I don't know how intent you are to staying in the Houston area. You can google Tidmore's Rising Star.


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

Emoore said:


> What kind of breeder are you looking for? Working, Show? American Lines or European? What do you plan to do with the dog? Just a pet, competitive obedience, Schutzhund? I can't recommend any breeders in the Houston area (I know of several in that area, just can't recommend them) but know of some good ones in other areas of Texas if you can tell a little bit more about what you're looking for in a pup.


 
I'm looking for advice in with that as well. My last two GSD's were just family pets. But I have grown an interest in obedience and Schutzhund. So should I be searching for working lines?


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> I don't have websites handy but you can google Meerhout. I also have a good friend in McAlester OK that breeds nice shepherds. It is about 8 hours from you but I don't know how intent you are to staying in the Houston area. You can google Tidmore's Rising Star.


Thanks


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

DaveWallerCB said:


> I'm looking for advice in with that as well. My last two GSD's were just family pets. But I have grown an interest in obedience and Schutzhund. So should I be searching for working lines?


Any of the lines can do well in obedience, but if you're doing Schutzhund you'll want either German Show or Working. My personal preference is towards a nice, middle-of-the road working line pup with balanced drives, but I have nothing against the Show Line dogs. Here in Texas we seem to have more good quality Working Lines breeders than German Show Lines breeders. 

Off the top of my head Meerhout (Austin), Germelhaus (Dallas), and Gerdeshaus (Dallas) come to mind for working lines in TX. I've met the owners of Meerhout and Gerdeshaus personally as well as several of their dogs. Germelhaus I know only by reputation. Vom Tal Der Schatten is the only German Show line breeder in Texas that I know of to recommend. I don't know them personally but have met some of their dogs and know their reputation.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I second Emoore's recommendations on both WL and SL. I can personally vouch for Vom Tal Der Schatten as I own a dog from her. If you go the SL route let me know if you are considering someone other than Jennifer (VTDS). There are a couple in the Dallas area you want to stay away from.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

DaveWallerCB said:


> I'm looking for advice in with that as well. My last two GSD's were just family pets. But I have grown an interest in obedience and Schutzhund. So should I be searching for working lines?


I'd say either a middle-of-the-road working line pup, or a high-drive showline pup. Both lines will do well in obedience, given good training. Personally I prefer working lines, and my dogs are basically just companion dogs!


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your quick responses.


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey Dave, I'm your neighboor in Hempstead, lol.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

There is a breeder local her in DFW. I really like to suggest GermelHaus. My Otto's.... Mothers Sire is Eli. She is great and I have worked with her with Otto.  PM me if you want any more info. Meerhout is in Austin I have heard lots of good things about as well. I however have not had any personal experiences with them.


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

SummerwoodSoaps said:


> Hey Dave, I'm your neighboor in Hempstead, lol.


 
Howdy neighbor!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Off the subject, but if you want to train your dog to herd sheep there's a great facility in Hempstead


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks. Where?


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Off the top of my head Meerhout (Austin), Germelhaus (Dallas), and Gerdeshaus (Dallas) come to mind for working lines in TX.


I second these recommendations if you decide to go working lines. No personal experience but I've heard only good things about them.

I know a couple breeders in Houston to stay away from, but no recommendations.


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

Here is the link for the place in Hempstead. I am looking to get some training for for our Border Collie, Sumo.

www.rouxcrew.com


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Beat me to it! My herding trainer in Tyler says that if we hit any snags in Stosh's training that she'll send me there- apparently this woman can train anything! But first, you need a dog.


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I know a few Meerhout dogs personally and they are great dogs!


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks Kathy. 

Meerhout is about 2 1/2 hrs from where I'm located, so one weekend soon I'll drive out to meet with them.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

That is great. Good luck.


----------



## vhowell7 (Jul 4, 2011)

We just got a puppy from Knight's Gambit out of Cat Springs ( west of Houston, in a small town called Sealy). I talked to the President of the Houston German Shepherd Club and he was highly recommended. Don't go to the place up in Spring off I-45 ( they will remain nameless...)

Knights Gambit (Don Knight) had a litter with 10 pups, we got our Shadow on the 4th of July. That's her on my Avatar. He had some sables and black/tan in that litter. 
He may still have some left, they would be 14 weeks now. 

We live in the NW part of Houston.:greet:


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks vhowell7.

I'm very familiar with Cat Springs, a friend of mine lives there and Peppy(my 9yo QH Mare) and I go there often for some calf roping.

I think I've already been to the place you left nameless in Spring, that's where my Bandit(bi color male GSD) is from. Bandit was a great dog, but I wouldn't EVER go there again.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> There is a breeder local her in DFW. I really like to suggest GermelHaus. My Otto's.... Mothers Sire is Eli. She is great and I have worked with her with Otto.  PM me if you want any more info. Meerhout is in Austin I have heard lots of good things about as well. I however have not had any personal experiences with them.


I second GermelHaus....great program, great dogs, great owner who knows her breed in and out.


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks neiltus. I been in touch with both to set up visits to their facilities.


----------

